# Low hard disk space



## klemes (May 21, 2009)

As the name of the thread implies I am running out of storage space in my FreeBSD installation.Are there any special directories that I can look for that it is safe to empty their contents?ie Where do the .tbz files are stored to when I issue a pkg_add command to install some program?


And finally during boot I always get the following error:


```
Local package initialization:
Configuration contains unknown keys - (GNUSTEP_LOCAL_LIBRARIES, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_DOC_INFO, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_LIBRARY, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_LIBRARIES, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_APPS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_LIBRARY, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_WEB_APPS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_LIBRARY, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_ADMIN_APPS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_APPS, GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_DOC, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_DOC, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_DOC_INFO, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_ADMIN_APPS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_USERS_DIR, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_LIBRARIES, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_DOC_INFO, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_ADMIN_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_DOC, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_ADMIN_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_DOC_MAN, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_ADMIN_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_APPS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_WEB_APPS, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_HEADERS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_WEB_APPS, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_DOC_MAN, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_APPS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_DOC_MAN, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_WEB_APPS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_DOC_MAN, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_USERS_DIR, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_ADMIN_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_HEADERS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_DOC, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_LIBRARY, GNU
STEP_SYSTEM_HEADERS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_DOC_INFO, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_HEADERS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_LIBRARIES, GNUSTEP_NETWORK_TOOLS, GNUSTEP_SYSTEM_USERS_DIR, GNUSTEP_USER_DIR_ADMIN_APPS, GNUSTEP_LOCAL_ADMIN_APPS)
 GNUstep
```

See I used to have gnome installed but I have switched to xfce4.
Is there something I can do about it?
Thanks a lot in advance!
Klemes.


----------



## tangram (May 21, 2009)

Have a look at sysutils/ncdu. 

ncdu (NCurses Disk Usage) is a curses-based version of the well-known [cmd=]du[/cmd], and provides a fast way to see what directories are using your disk space.

Typically the /usr/ports/distfiles directory tends to get quite big will all the third party applications source code. Another directory which might be somewhat big is /usr/src if you've checked out FreeBSD's source code.

Aside from that check /var and your home directory.


----------



## tangram (May 21, 2009)

Plus you say you are running out of space but did post anything to back that up.

Post the result of `% df -h`.


----------



## klemes (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply!!
Here's the output of df -h


```
df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s3a    6.1G    5.3G    398M    93%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s3d    2.4G    840M    1.4G    38%    /home
linprocfs      4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```

As you can see I am on short supply for space,but this is a shared computer and this is all  I managed to gather for my FreeBSD installation.


----------



## tangram (May 21, 2009)

Oh... you didn't split /.

Have a look at /usr/ports/distfiles. I'd say you have old distfiles stored there. If that's the case install ports-mgmt/portmaster and run `# portmaster --clean-distfiles-all`.


----------



## fronclynne (May 21, 2009)

pkg_add(1) stages installs in one of /var/tmp, /tmp, or /usr/tmp, so check those for "stuff".  Also, if you use portsnap(8), that can add up (79M here), though there's nothing you can do about that.

du(1) is a very handy tool for tracking down files that are filling up your hdd.  Generally use `% du -d1 -h -x /` and look for unusually large directories.  If (for instance) /var seems quite large, `% du -d1 -h /var`, and so on.


----------

